
What Apple Can Teach You About Releasing Software - timelincoln
https://medium.com/@KodyOConnell/what-apple-can-teach-you-about-releasing-software-c52b3f848c91
======
timelincoln
Ever wondered how the secretive Apple releases features to production on iOS,
macOS, etc? Spoiler: not well!

That's changing now that they've publicly announced a new shift to "feature
management" with an internal tool dubbed "flags".

ASK HN: What level of feature management do you use for your projects and/or
what do you see developing in the feature management tool space to help
increase developer velocity?

